# Basenji



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Slow day at work so thought i'd share some pictures of Maya from a tiny baby, to now. Enjoy!

about 7 days old:



















Second from the right lol










3 weeks:










5 weeks, when i went to vist her!





































First day home at 8 weeks:



















12 weeks:



















4 months-ish














































5 months:




























And these are the most recent, taken a couple of weeks ago at 5 & 1/2 months:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well i think she has grown from gorgeous , to really smart and very gorgeous, she is a stunner. :001_wub: Lovely dogs you have they all look so happy together. suz x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, thank you 

They do all get on really well. Chloe (the lab) doesnt live with me anymore, she just stayed with me through the winter as she's getting very old now and she likes the central heating in my house (my mum didnt have any through the winter, just had it put in lol!) so i now have Chloe's son Riley, who isn't so keen on the little people as his mum, but he is very tolerant lol


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

What a stunner!!! I never comment on photos as i think they are all gorgeous but perhaps it's seeing her with gorgeous pugs but i have to say what beautiful dogs you have :001_tt1:

What made you select a basenji?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

peppapug said:


> What a stunner!!! I never comment on photos as i think they are all gorgeous but perhaps it's seeing her with gorgeous pugs but i have to say what beautiful dogs you have :001_tt1:
> 
> What made you select a basenji?


Thank you!! She just loves all pugs! The one she is sat next to on the rabbit hutch, Delilah, is just her best friend. They get on SO well 

I've wanted a basenji since i first saw one about 7 or 8 years ago. Did lots of research and chatted to owners and breeders and found out that my situation then (living with my mum!!) was not suitable as i did have a safe enough garden and my mum had about 40 rescue battery hens which would have made a nice snack for a basenji  So i have been waiting until i had my own place that i could "basenji-proof", and i was just so lucky to be able to get a baby from this wonderful litter. I am just totally in love with Maya's mum, and Maya looks so much like her, as i keep getting told wherever i take her


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Wow what a gorgouse girl as she grew she got better looking 
you got a stunning dog there


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Well you know that I love Maya and her mum and she is turning into a little stunner also I am going to have to wait ages before I can finally see her


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Lovely dogs especially the pugs  I put 2 pics of my pug crosses. Mum and daughter


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is just gorgeous and has got more stunning as she has grown.
It's great to see all the dogs getting on together as well.
Thx for posting the pics together it's lovely to see pups grow like this.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG she is gorgeoussss!! I have never heard of this breed but I want one!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good set of pics


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

what are basenji s like to live with are they good with children etc yours is a stunner i also like the big fella great pics


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

gazt said:


> what are basenji s like to live with are they good with children etc yours is a stunner i also like the big fella great pics


I'll give you my opinion until Jess comes on as I live with 3 of them.

With regards to kids they can be fine with them if both raised properly like any dog really. My oldest bitch Cali is a PAT dog and has worked as a phobia dog for children as she is fantastic around them. Kwame and Belle are not so bothered about kids really they can take or leave them. As they are a hound they can have select hearing when off the lead so it is advised to make sure there is no livestock in the vacinity and no roads nearby. Some Basenji people never let theirs off a lead but I do as I have somewhere that is very safe for them. They have a very strong hunting instinct and hunt using sight and scent which is why they can be so unreliable off a lead. Some can be destructive if left alone and not even for long periods of time either 2 out of my 3 have never been destructive but Belle is a different case all together, I wouldn't like to think of the mess I would come home to if she wasn't crated while I'm gone. Reading this it makes them sound awful to live with but they are the extremes of what can happen. They are all the whole a lovely breed to live with and are very entertaining, many people compare them to living with siamese cats, though never having lived with one I don't know. They clean themselves like cats do.

Jenny


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is beautiful. They are definately on the want to own list I just have to convince myself I can cope with a hound first.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Basi - you definately have more experience of living with basenji's than me 

One thing i will add though - Maya LOVES kids! My neighbours have 6 young kids and she adores them. There are lots of children we come across on our walks and they have got to know my dogs well as mine are all very child-friendly, and Maya is somewhat of a favourite  She doesnt have the aloofness with children for some reason. I dont have kids thought so cant say how they are living with them.

I let Maya off a lead in a safe field and her recall has, so far, been 100%. But to me, its not worth the risk letting her off the lead somewhere near a road or something, i'd never forgive myself if that time was the first time she ever ran away!!

Maya has been an absolute joy to live with. She has such a happy character, she loves me  She is very very clean (as clean as my cat!) and very quiet. She is just lovely to have around. Not for everyone im sure, but i adore her.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've only just seen this.

Can I add that having met Maya a couple of weeks ago she is even more georgous in the flesh.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, she is absolutely stunning , my OH has wanted a basenji since before I met him and now I have a soft spot for them too


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for the info very interresting would go well with my bedo and jack a doodle lol


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've only just seen this.
> 
> Can I add that having met Maya a couple of weeks ago she is even more georgous in the flesh.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Awww, thank you  I agree, but i am totally biased 

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic pics 

i love Basenjis i would have one anytime :001_wub:


----------

